# Lake Sakakawea



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Boy theres been some big one's out of the big lake this year. I rarely see guys going for strictly,so we haven't been rubbing too many shoulders.

fish are in good shape and have been cleaning good.

Anyone fish pike up the van hook?


----------



## bowhunter (Jul 19, 2003)

why do 200 people come on here, and no one replies? uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: give me a break

I haven't made it down to sakakajawea.....
would love to though, do you hafta have a big boat?


----------

